# Using Garmin Edge 500 on spin bike?



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

Just getting familiar with my month-old Edge 500 and just got the HRM strap and cadence sensor before my last ride. I have about 8 rides now that I've uploaded to connect.garmin.com. I like the calendar feature and being able to see all my cycling workouts (road and mountain) at a glance. Lots of data to analyze now!

The wife has a pretty nice 8-year-old LeMond RevMaster spin bike with a computer on the handlebars that she bought from the gym where she works when they upgraded to the newer model. I've never used it but may try it tonight. I thought I can at least capture HR data on the Edge 500, write down the distance and speed data from the bike's computer and upload the HR data to connect.garmin.com and then manually enter the speed and distance data. Anyone tried this? Will it work or am I missing something?

Thanks,
BBC


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

How about use the Garmin cadence sensor on your road bike attached to a trainer, that way you get MPH, Cadence, Distance and HR. I know with my Edge 800 I turn the GPS to off when on a trainer.


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

I've used the 500 in a real spin class to record HR. You just need to go into the settings and turn off the GPS. However, I use the time/HR data in WKO+ and then estimate a TSS (training stress score). I haven't tried uploading to garminconnect and manually entering speed & distance. Somehow, it seems more applicable to real rides.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a 705 and upload all my rides. I just code trainer rides as 'indoors' for filtering reports. It has proven to be very beneficial in helping me create and meet goals.


----------



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

Cruisinscoot said:


> I have a 705 and upload all my rides. I just code trainer rides as 'indoors' for filtering reports. It has proven to be very beneficial in helping me create and meet goals.


So would I just upload the time and HR data to connect.garmin.com, then manually enter in the distance from the Pilot computer on the spin bike? Thanks.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

BigBadConrad said:


> So would I just upload the time and HR data to connect.garmin.com, then manually enter in the distance from the Pilot computer on the spin bike? Thanks.


If you don't have a wheel sensor, that will work. I have wheel and cadence sensors... the reports include speed, cadence, heart rate and distance... all of which are valuable. What is of no value on the trainer is altitude. Also I turn off the GPS while on the trainer as well. 

In addition to seeing maximums and minimums, I can pull weekly, monthly and summary reports. When I need a visual, I export the data to a CSV file and whip up some charts in Excel. Without a doubt the GPS makes my time on the trainer more enjoyable and (time wise) less painful.


----------

